# Whistler end of january



## 1badls2 (Oct 25, 2010)

I will be there the 24th - 28th


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cool! Maybe ride a bit together?


----------



## 1badls2 (Oct 25, 2010)

That would work for me. Sending you a PM


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

I live here


----------



## 1badls2 (Oct 25, 2010)

Mitch, would be great to have a local show us around. Would you be available to ride with us around those days?


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah Mitch...How bout it???


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah I'll be around. I can ride any day this season as long as it's from like First chair till like 11:30am-1, depending if I have the night off work.


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Getting closer~:yahoo:


----------



## 1badls2 (Oct 25, 2010)

3 weeks and 1 day to go


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

What kind of skill level are you guys and what do you like to ride??

So if we meet up I can have a general idea on where I should take you haha :laugh:


----------



## 1badls2 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey buddy, sent you a PM


----------



## 1badls2 (Oct 25, 2010)

2 weeks and 1 day - boards are prepped and ready to go


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

Packing!! Four days!

READY:yahoo:


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 27, 2012)

2 days?


----------



## phiho420 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm going too! leave Thursday for 5 days of riding


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

Ill be there from 1/30-2/6.....can't wait!


----------



## 1badls2 (Oct 25, 2010)

Packed and ready to go. Hop on the plane at 7am Thursday.


----------



## 1badls2 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just made it to BC. Who is down to ride whistler tomorrow?


----------



## cc898 (Dec 16, 2011)

We rode today...thursday, was good!


----------



## dek (Sep 26, 2011)

I will be in whistler on the 28th jan. with my brother till the 13th Feb. if anyone's keen?


----------



## mitch19 (Jul 27, 2011)

cc898 said:


> We rode today...thursday, was good!


I honestly did not enjoy yesterday. Snow was deceiving and took a few hits in the park that surprisingly hurt.

I sent 1badls2 a message saying I'll meet him at the Whistler Gondola at 8:15/8:30. I'll PM you my number


----------

